# Estación de soldadura casera simple tipo MK936



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 26, 2021)

*Estación de soldadura casera simple tipo MK936*
(Traducido del Ruso a español con textos legibles para realizarlo desde customelectronics.ru) *No para fines comerciales*

Hay muchos diagramas de varias estaciones de soldadura en Internet, pero todos tienen sus propias características. Algunos son difíciles para los principiantes, otros funcionan con soldadores raros, otros están incompletos, etc. Traduciendo este texto del idioma ruso, le agradecemos al autor de customelectronics.ru  quien nos presenta este diagrama. Según ellos se basan en la simplicidad, el bajo costo y la funcionalidad, para que cada técnico pudiera ensamblar una estación de soldadura de este tipo y sea similar a los profesionales.

*Principio de funcionamiento*
Un soldador ordinario, está conectado directamente a la red eléctrica, simplemente se calienta con la misma potencia que puede otorgar el filamento interno. Debido a esto, se calienta durante mucho tiempo y no hay forma de regular la temperatura en él. Una forma de atenuarlo es con un diodo 1N4407 para limitar la potencia a la mitad y atenuar esta potencia, pero será muy difícil lograr una temperatura estable.

El soldador comercial que se vende en las tiendas especiales de equipos para técnicos está preparado para usarse en una estación de soldadura, el soldador tiene un sensor de temperatura incorporado y esto le permite suministrar la máxima potencia durante el calentamiento y luego mantener la temperatura de acuerdo con el sensor. Si solo intenta ajustar la potencia en proporción a la diferencia de temperatura, entonces se calentará muy lentamente o la temperatura flotará cíclicamente. Con lo anterior podemos realizar un programa de control que permita usar un algoritmo de control PID.

En nuestra estación de soldadura, por supuesto, usamos cualquier soldador comercial de repuesto y prestamos la máxima atención a la estabilidad de la temperatura sin que llegue a costar demasiado.



*Especificaciones*
Fuente de poder con voltaje constante 12-24V
Consumo de energía de 24 V: 50 W
Resistencia del soldador: 12ohm
Tiempo para alcanzar el modo de funcionamiento: 1-2 minutos dependiendo de la tensión de alimentación
Desviación máxima de temperatura en modo de estabilización, no más de 5 grados (+/- 5ºC)
Algoritmo de control: PID
Visualización de temperatura en un Display indicador de siete segmentos
Tipo de hilo recomendado para cautín soldador: nicrom
Tipo de sensor de temperatura: termopar
Capacidad de calibración de temperatura: Gradual
Ajuste de la temperatura: Por encoder
LED para mostrar el estado del soldador (calentamiento / funcionamiento)

*Diagrama esquemático*
El esquema es extremadamente simple. El corazón de todo el circuito es el microcontrolador Atmega8.
La señal del optoacoplador se alimenta a un amplificador operacional con una ganancia ajustable (para calibración) y luego a la entrada ADC del microcontrolador.

Para mostrar la temperatura, se utilizó un Display análogo de siete segmentos con cátodo común, cuyo funcionamiento es a través de transistores.

Cuando gira el codificador (BQ1) se establece la temperatura y el resto del tiempo se muestra en tiempo real la temperatura actual.

Cuando está habilitado, el valor inicial se establece en 280 grados.

Determinando la diferencia entre la corriente y la temperatura requerida, recalculando los coeficientes de los componentes PID, el microcontrolador calienta el soldador usando la modulación PWM.

Se utiliza un regulador lineal simple de 5 V DA1 para alimentar la parte lógica del circuito.



*Placa de circuito impreso*
La placa de circuito impreso es unilateral con cuatro puentes. El archivo PCB se puede descargar al final del artículo




*Lista de componentes*
Se requieren los siguientes componentes y materiales para ensamblar la placa de circuito impreso y la carcasa:
BQ1. Codificador EC12E24204A8
C1. Condensador electrolítico 35V, 10μF
C2, C4-C9. Condensadores cerámicos X7R, 0.1μF, 10%, 50V
C3. Condensador electrolítico 10V, 47μF
DD1. Microcontrolador ATmega8A-PU en paquete DIP-28
DA1. Regulador C L7805CV 5V en paquete TO-220
DA2. Amplificador operacional LM358DT en paquete DIP-8
HG1. Un indicador de tres dígitos de siete segmentos con un cátodo común BC56-12GWA  (La placa también viene con la serigrafía para colocarle un Display análogo barato)
HL1. Cualquier LED indicador para una corriente de 20mA con diámetro de 2,54 mm
R2, R7. Resistencias 300 Ohm, 0.125W
R6, R8, R9, R10, R11, R12, R13, R14, R15, R16, R17, R18, R18, R19 y R20. Resistencias de 1KΩ, 0.125W
R3. Resistencia de 10KΩ, 0,125 W
R5. Resistencia 100KΩ, 0.125W
R1. Resistencia 1MΩ, 0,125 W
R4. Potenciómetro de microvueltas 3296W 100kΩ
VT1. Transistor FET IRF3205PBF paquete TO-220
VT2, VT3 y VT4 Transistores BC547BTA paquete TO-92
XS1. Terminal para dos contactos de 5,08 mm
Terminal para dos contactos 3,81 mm
Terminal para tres contactos 3,81 mm
Disipador estabilizador FK301
Toma para carcasa DIP-28
Toma para carcasa DIP-8
Conector de soldador de 5 pines
Interruptor de encendido SWR-45 BW (13-KN1-1)
Lámina de plexiglás para el proyecto
Tornillo М3х10 - 2 piezas
Tornillo М3х14 - 4 piezas
Tornillo М3х30 - 4 piezas
Tuerca M3 - 2 piezas
Tuerca cuadrada M3 - 8 piezas
Arandela M3 - 8 piezas
Arandela Grover M3 - 8 piezas



*Montaje de PCB*
Al ensamblar una placa de circuito impreso, es conveniente utilizar un dibujo de ensamblaje:



El proceso de instalación es fácil.
Notemos solo algunos puntos:
Es necesario observar la polaridad de los condensadores electrolíticos, el LED y la dirección de instalación de los microcircuitos.
No instale el micro Atmega8 hasta todo esté completamente ensamblado y se verifique la tensión de alimentación.
El micro Atmega8 y transistores deben manipularse con cuidado para no dañarlos por la electricidad estática.

Una vez ensamblada la placa, debería verse así




El diagrama de cableado del bloque es el siguiente:



Es decir, todo lo que queda es suministrar energía a la placa y conectar el conector del soldador y listo.
El conector del soldador requiere que se suelden cinco cables. Rojo al primero y quinto, negro al resto.
Debe colocar inmediatamente un plástico termo encogible en los contactos y estañar los extremos de los cables.
Suelde los cables rojos cortos (cambiar a placa) y largos (cambiar a alimentación) al interruptor de alimentación.

El interruptor y el conector se pueden instalar en el panel frontal. Tenga en cuenta que el interruptor puede estar muy apretado para entrar. ¡Modifique el panel frontal con si es necesario.



*Firmware y configuración del controlador*
Puede encontrar el archivo HEX para el firmware del controlador al final del artículo.
Los bits de fusible deben permanecer por defecto, es decir, el controlador funcionará a 1MHz desde el oscilador interno.

El primer encendido debe realizarse antes de instalar el microcontrolador y el amplificador operacional en la placa.
Aplicar una tensión de alimentación regulada y estable de 12 a 24V (el rojo debe ser "+", negro "-") al circuito y comprobar que entre los terminales 2 y 3 del estabilizador DA1 hay una tensión de alimentación de 5V (terminales central y derecha ).
Después de eso, apague la alimentación e instale los microcircuitos DA1 y DD1 en los enchufes.
Al mismo tiempo, observe la posición de la llave del microcircuito.
Vuelva a encender la estación de soldadura y compruebe que todas las funciones funcionan correctamente.
El indicador muestra la temperatura, el codificador la cambia, el soldador se calienta y el LED indica el modo de funcionamiento.

*Calibración de la estación de soldadura.*
La mejor opción de calibración es utilizar un termopar adicional. Es necesario configurar la temperatura requerida y verificarla en la punta con un dispositivo de referencia. Si las lecturas difieren, ajuste el potenciómetro R4 de microvueltas o tipo Trimpot.

Al ajustar, recuerde que las lecturas del indicador pueden diferir ligeramente de la temperatura real. Es decir, si establece, por ejemplo, la temperatura "280" y las lecturas del indicador se desvían en pequeña medida, entonces, utilizando el dispositivo de referencia, debe alcanzar exactamente la temperatura de 280 ° C.

Si no hay un dispositivo de medición de control a mano, puede establecer la resistencia de R4 en aproximadamente 90KΩ y luego seleccionar la temperatura de manera experimental.

Una vez comprobada la estación de soldadura, puede instalar con cuidado el panel frontal para no romper las piezas.




*Conclusión*
Esta sencilla estación de soldadura cambiará en gran medida su impresión de soldar si ha soldado previamente con un soldador de red normal.

Hay que decir algunas palabras más sobre el soldador. Este es el soldador más simple con sensor de temperatura. Tiene un calentador de nicromo normal y la punta es barata. Le recomendamos que compre inmediatamente una boquilla con punta de repuesto. Cualquiera con un diámetro exterior de 6,5 mm, un diámetro interior de 4 mm y una longitud de vástago de 25 mm servirá.

*Notas de varios comentarios al respecto traducidas por mi*
Según comentarios de varios usuarios puede que por el tiempo de muestra de la temperatura del display de siete segmentos, parpadee y esto ocasiones incomodidad para los macacos perfeccionistas, pues algunos usuarios han actualizado el firmware y le han puesto algunas condiciones al momento de compilar.

*Les dejo las dos versiones de este proyecto.*
V1 - Versión original
V2 - Versión modificada para Display

En la versión V2, se han actualizado los planos para cortar plexiglás, fabricar la PCB y también actualizar el firmware para eliminar el parpadeo del indicador a petición de algunos macacos. Tengan en cuenta que la nueva versión de firmware requiere que *CKSEL0*, *CKSEL2*, *CKSEL3*, *SUT0*, *BOOTSZ0*, *BOOTSZ1* y *SPIEN *estén habilitados (es decir, cambie la configuración predeterminada).

*Archivo HEX V1*

```
:1000000076C063C38FC08EC08DC08CC08BC08AC0C9
:1000100097C13EC187C086C085C084C018C382C056
:1000200081C080C07FC0B5C0CCC0B5C0B6C0B7C0AD
:10003000B8C0B9C0BAC0BBC0BCC0BDC0C0C0BFC0E2
:10004000BEC0BDC0BCC0BBC0BAC0B9C0B8C0B7C0DC
:10005000B6C0B5C0B4C0B3C0B2C0B1C0B0C0AFC00C
:10006000AEC0ADC0ACC0ABC0AAC0A9C0A8C0A7C03C
:10007000A6C0A5C0A4C0A3C0A2C0A1C0A0C09FC06C
:100080009EC09DC09CC09BC09AC099C098C097C09C
:1000900096C095C094C093C092C091C090C08FC0CC
:1000A0008EC08DC08CC08BC08AC089C088C087C0FC
:1000B00086C085C084C083C082C081C080C07FC02C
:1000C0007EC07DC07CC07BC07AC079C078C077C05C
:1000D00076C075C074C073C072C071C070C06FC08C
:1000E0006EC06DC06CC06BC06AC069C066C01124B0
:1000F0001FBECFE5D4E0DEBFCDBF10E0A0E6B0E08C
:10010000E2E0FBE002C005900D92A037B107D9F7FD
:1001100020E0A0E7B0E001C01D92A338B207E1F7EC
:100120009ED0EDC46DCF87B1836687B986B1876CE9
:1001300086B9089585B58E6685BD14BC13BC089537
:1001400081B3837F81BB82B38C6082BB85B78260C1
:1001500085BF8BB780648BBF08958EB585608EBDDB
:1001600080E09FEF9DBD8CBD89B7846089BF0895F5
:1001700083B7836083BF81EB82BF89B7816089BF0A
:10018000089590E084369105D0F4FC01ED5EFF4FB8
:10019000099485EF089586EB089587E3089583E534
:1001A000089587E6089587EE089581E3089587EF1F
:1001B000089587E7089583E6089580E0089580E034
:1001C000089581E10895CF93109277001092760000
:1001D0008436910568F020E02F5F8456910931E064
:1001E000320F8436910510F0232FF7CF209377003C
:1001F0008A30910560F1209176000A972F5F8A304E
:100200009105D8F720937600C82F8091770081114F
:100210000FC080917600811108C0CC2331F083E6B5
:10022000809377008093760003C083E68093770005
:1002300080917700A6DF8093770080917600A1DF20
:10024000809376008C2F9DDF8093750006C0C82FA9
:10025000809177008823E9F2EBCFCF91089563DF97
:100260006FDF87B38FEF87BB65DF80916D0083BD44
:100270007FDF73DF84B3876084BB8E9A969880910A
:100280006D0090916E009FDFA398A99A7894FFCF9C
:100290001F920F920FB60F9211248F939F93F89491
:1002A00080916C00833089F488B3887088BB85B3F3
:1002B000887F85BBAA9A98B380917700892B88BBE9
:1002C00080916C008F5F80936C0080916C00823015
:1002D00089F488B3887088BB85B3887F85BBA99A69
:1002E00098B380917600892B88BB80916C008F5FDA
:1002F00080936C0080916C00813089F488B38870A1
:1003000088BB85B3887F85BBA89A98B38091750018
:10031000892B88BB80916C008F5F80936C008091EB
:100320006C00843019F481E080936C0088EC82BF0B
:1003300078949F918F910F900FBE0F901F901895FA
:100340001F920F920FB60F9211248F929F92AF922D
:10035000BF92CF92DF92EF92FF922F933F934F93F2
:100360005F936F937F938F939F93AF93BF93CF933D
:10037000DF93EF93FF938EB5887F8EBD87B1806644
:1003800087B986B1806C86B9349BFECF349865B14D
:100390006093820070E080E090E08ED220E030E058
:1003A00040E350E43DD35AD27093810060938000C3
:1003B00020917E0030917F00260F371F30937F0001
:1003C00020937E00C0916D00D0916E00C61BD70BAC
:1003D000D0937D00C0937C00109274001092730043
:1003E000BE01882777FD8095982F66D26B017C012E
:1003F0006091710070917200882777FD8095982F29
:100400005BD24B015C01209164003091650040910A
:10041000660050916700C701B60102D39B01AC0191
:10042000C501B401AED14B015C0120E030E04FE7E3
:1004300053E4F2D288233CF08FEF90E09093740065
:100440008093730013C020E030E0A901C501B4011E
:10045000FCD118165CF4C501B401FBD17093740093
:1004600060937300709372006093710060917300E9
:1004700070917400882777FD8095982F1DD24B01CD
:100480005C01209168003091690040916A005091B0
:100490006B00C701B601C4D29B01AC01C501B40118
:1004A00070D16B017C0120E030E04FE753E4B4D21F
:1004B00088233CF08FEF90E090937400809373005A
:1004C00014C020E030E0A901C701B601BED1181662
:1004D0002CF0109274001092730007C0C701B6018F
:1004E000B8D1709374006093730080917A009091FA
:1004F0007B00BE01681B790B882777FD8095982FBC
:10050000DBD12091600030916100409162005091F8
:10051000630086D29ED17093790060937800209119
:10052000730030917400620F731F6F3F71053CF0D0
:100530008FEF90E0909374008093730010C01616B4
:1005400017062CF0109274001092730008C070937C
:10055000740060937300D0937B00C0937A00809105
:10056000730083BD809170008F5F823319F0809398
:1005700070004BC01092700020917E0030917F007F
:1005800036952795ABE7B4E1AED2969587959093D3
:100590007F0080937E00029616DE20916D003091E0
:1005A0006E0080917E0090917F00A9014F5051090B
:1005B0004817590778F0969A20916D0030916E0097
:1005C00080917E0090917F00A9014F5051094817FA
:1005D000590748F4215F3F4F8217930788F492B37D
:1005E00080E4892782BB20916D0030916E00215FED
:1005F0003F4F80917E0090917F008217930708F013
:10060000969810927F0010927E008CE99FEF9DBD1E
:100610008CBD8EB584608EBDFF91EF91DF91CF913F
:10062000BF91AF919F918F917F916F915F914F910A
:100630003F912F91FF90EF90DF90CF90BF90AF90C0
:100640009F908F900F900FBE0F901F9018951F9244
:100650000F920FB60F9211242F933F934F935F93F6
:100660006F937F938F939F93AF93BF93EF93FF937A
:1006700065B16093820070E080E090E01DD120E0E1
:1006800030E040E350E4CCD1E9D070938100609336
:10069000800020916D0030916E00C901861B970B80
:1006A00090937D0080937C00FF91EF91BF91AF917B
:1006B0009F918F917F916F915F914F913F912F917A
:1006C0000F900FBE0F901F9018951F920F920FB6AC
:1006D0000F9211242F933F934F935F936F937F93C8
:1006E0008F939F93AF93BF93EF93FF9381EE94E02B
:1006F0000197F1F700C00000829931C0839B17C0B9
:1007000080916D0090916E00009729F0059790936D
:100710006E0080936D001092700080916D0090913A
:100720006E0051DD10927F0010927E0018C0809103
:100730006D0090916E00803921E0920728F40596B3
:1007400090936E0080936D001092700080916D0008
:1007500090916E0038DD10927F0010927E00FF9124
:10076000EF91BF91AF919F918F917F916F915F9129
:100770004F913F912F910F900FBE0F901F901895A2
:100780005058BB27AA270ED00DC1FED030F003D1A0
:1007900020F031F49F3F11F41EF4F3C00EF4E09505
:1007A000E7FBE9C0E92F0FD180F3BA17620773079F
:1007B0008407950718F071F49EF527C10EF4E095B3
:1007C0000B2EBA2FA02D0B01B90190010C01CA010B
:1007D000A0011124FF27591B99F0593F50F4503EB6
:1007E00068F11A16F040A22F232F342F4427585FA8
:1007F000F3CF469537952795A795F0405395C9F7C0
:100800007EF41F16BA0B620B730B840BBAF0915077
:10081000A1F0FF0FBB1F661F771F881FC2F70EC016
:10082000BA0F621F731F841F48F4879577956795E9
:10083000B795F7959E3F08F0B3CF9395880F08F0D2
:100840009927EE0F97958795089571D008F481E068
:10085000089504D06894B111D9C00895BCD088F02F
:100860009F5790F0B92F9927B751A0F0D1F0660F9C
:10087000771F881F991F1AF0BA95C9F712C0B130B7
:1008800081F0C3D0B1E00895C0C0672F782F8827CA
:10089000B85F39F0B93FCCF3869577956795B395F6
:1008A000D9F73EF490958095709561957F4F8F4F65
:1008B0009F4F0895E89409C097FB3EF4909580956A
:1008C000709561957F4F8F4F9F4F9923A9F0F92F16
:1008D00096E9BB279395F695879577956795B79594
:1008E000F111F8CFFAF4BB0F11F460FF1BC06F5F7A
:1008F0007F4F8F4F9F4F16C0882311F096E911C08C
:10090000772321F09EE8872F762F05C0662371F0AC
:1009100096E8862F70E060E02AF09A95660F771FC0
:10092000881FDAF7880F9695879597F90895990F9C
:100930000008550FAA0BE0E8FEEF16161706E807A9
:10094000F907C0F012161306E407F50798F0621BCA
:10095000730B840B950B39F40A2661F0232B242B9F
:10096000252B21F408950A2609F4A140A6958FEFBE
:10097000811D811D089597F99F6780E870E060E010
:1009800008959FEF80EC089500240A941616170628
:1009900018060906089500240A9412161306140670
:1009A00005060895092E0394000C11F4882352F0D3
:1009B000BB0F40F4BF2B11F460FF04C06F5F7F4F8B
:1009C0008F4F9F4F089557FD9058440F551F59F072
:1009D0005F3F71F04795880F97FB991F61F09F3F2C
:1009E00079F087950895121613061406551FF2CF55
:1009F0004695F1DF08C0161617061806991FF1CFA5
:100A000086957105610508940895E894BB276627CB
:100A10007727CB0197F908958ADF08F48FEF0895BF
:100A20000BD0C0CFB1DF28F0B6DF18F0952309F066
:100A3000A2CFA7CF1124EACFC6DFA0F3959FD1F3B1
:100A4000950F50E0551F629FF001729FBB27F00D7C
:100A5000B11D639FAA27F00DB11DAA1F649F6627D1
:100A6000B00DA11D661F829F2227B00DA11D621F20
:100A7000739FB00DA11D621F839FA00D611D221FDA
:100A8000749F3327A00D611D231F849F600D211DBE
:100A9000822F762F6A2F11249F5750408AF0E1F061
:100AA00088234AF0EE0FFF1FBB1F661F771F881FAA
:100AB00091505040A9F79E3F510570F05CCFA6CFF2
:100AC0005F3FECF3983EDCF3869577956795B79595
:100AD000F795E7959F5FC1F7FE2B880F911D9695BF
:100AE000879597F90895A29FB001B39FC001A39F76
:100AF00001D0B29F700D811D1124911D0895F894AD
:020B0000FFCF25
:100B020000004040CDCCCC3D0000F0410118010076
:00000001FF
```

*Archivo HEX v2*
Tengan en cuenta que la nueva versión de firmware requiere que *CKSEL0*, *CKSEL2*, *CKSEL3*, *SUT0*, *BOOTSZ0*, *BOOTSZ1* y *SPIEN *estén habilitados (es decir, cambie la configuración predeterminada).

```
:1000000076C097C38FC08EC08DC08CC08BC08AC095
:1000100098C13EC187C086C085C084C04CC382C021
:1000200081C080C07FC0B5C0CCC0B5C0B6C0B7C0AD
:10003000B8C0B9C0BAC0BBC0BCC0BDC0C0C0BFC0E2
:10004000BEC0BDC0BCC0BBC0BAC0B9C0B8C0B7C0DC
:10005000B6C0B5C0B4C0B3C0B2C0B1C0B0C0AFC00C
:10006000AEC0ADC0ACC0ABC0AAC0A9C0A8C0A7C03C
:10007000A6C0A5C0A4C0A3C0A2C0A1C0A0C09FC06C
:100080009EC09DC09CC09BC09AC099C098C097C09C
:1000900096C095C094C093C092C091C090C08FC0CC
:1000A0008EC08DC08CC08BC08AC089C088C087C0FC
:1000B00086C085C084C083C082C081C080C07FC02C
:1000C0007EC07DC07CC07BC07AC079C078C077C05C
:1000D00076C075C074C073C072C071C070C06FC08C
:1000E0006EC06DC06CC06BC06AC069C066C01124B0
:1000F0001FBECFE5D4E0DEBFCDBF10E0A0E6B0E08C
:10010000E6EAFBE002C005900D92A037B107D9F7EF
:1001100020E0A0E7B0E001C01D92A538B207E1F7EA
:100120009ED03FC56DCF87B1836687B986B1876C96
:1001300086B9089585B58E6685BD14BC13BC089537
:1001400081B3837F81BB82B38C6082BB85B78260C1
:1001500085BF8BB780648BBF08958EB585608EBDDB
:1001600080E09FEF9DBD8CBD89B7846089BF0895F5
:1001700083B7836083BF81EB82BF89B7816089BF0A
:10018000089590E084369105D0F4FC01ED5EFF4FB8
:10019000099485EF089586EB089587E3089583E534
:1001A000089587E6089587EE089581E3089587EF1F
:1001B000089587E7089583E6089580E0089580E034
:1001C000089581E10895CF93109277001092760000
:1001D0008436910568F020E02F5F8456910931E064
:1001E000320F8436910510F0232FF7CF209377003C
:1001F0008A30910560F1209176000A972F5F8A304E
:100200009105D8F720937600C82F8091770081114F
:100210000FC080917600811108C0CC2331F083E6B5
:10022000809377008093760003C083E68093770005
:1002300080917700A6DF8093770080917600A1DF20
:10024000809376008C2F9DDF8093750006C0C82FA9
:10025000809177008823E9F2EBCFCF91089563DF97
:100260006FDF87B38FEF87BB65DF80916D0083BD44
:100270007FDF73DF84B3876084BB8E9A969880910A
:100280006D0090916E009FDFA398A99A7894FFCF9C
:1002900078941F920F920FB60F9211248F939F9311
:1002A000F89480916C00833089F488B3887088BB9F
:1002B00085B3887F85BBAA9A98B380917700892BF4
:1002C00088BB80916C008F5F80936C0080916C0084
:1002D000823089F488B3887088BB85B3887F85BBFA
:1002E000A99A98B380917600892B88BB80916C0085
:1002F0008F5F80936C0080916C00813089F488B3AB
:10030000887088BB85B3887F85BBA89A98B3809195
:100310007500892B88BB80916C008F5F80936C0087
:1003200080916C00843019F481E080936C0088EC3B
:1003300082BF78949F918F910F900FBE0F901F9066
:1003400018951F920F920FB60F9211248F929F92C1
:10035000AF92BF92CF92DF92EF92FF922F933F9393
:100360004F935F936F937F938F939F93AF93BF93BD
:10037000CF93DF93EF93FF938EB5887F8EBD87B1C8
:10038000806687B986B1806C86B9349BFECF34987D
:1003900065B16093840070E080E090E0C9D220E015
:1003A00030E040E350E478D395D2709383006093BB
:1003B0008200C0907E00D0907F00E0908000F0909E
:1003C0008100C60ED71EE11CF11CC0927E00D092A7
:1003D0007F00E0928000F0928100C0916D00D0918A
:1003E0006E00C61BD70BD0937D00C0937C0010928B
:1003F000740010927300BE01882777FD8095982FB6
:1004000097D26B017C016091710070917200882716
:1004100077FD8095982F8CD24B015C012091640070
:10042000309165004091660050916700C701B601A8
:1004300033D39B01AC01C501B401DFD14B015C0199
:1004400020E030E04FE753E423D388233CF08FEFE4
:1004500090E0909374008093730013C020E030E02C
:10046000A901C501B4012DD218165CF4C501B4016F
:100470002CD2709374006093730070937200609339
:1004800071006091730070917400882777FD8095EA
:10049000982F4ED24B015C01209168003091690089
:1004A00040916A0050916B00C701B601F5D29B01E3
:1004B000AC01C501B401A1D16B017C0120E030E0A9
:1004C0004FE753E4E5D288233CF08FEF90E0909320
:1004D00074008093730014C020E030E0A901C701CC
:1004E000B601EFD118162CF0109274001092730020
:1004F00007C0C701B601E9D170937400609373001F
:1005000080917A0090917B00BE01681B790B88274F
:1005100077FD8095982F0CD220916000309161007A
:100520004091620050916300B7D2CFD170937900AF
:10053000609378002091730030917400620F731FF4
:100540006F3F71053CF08FEF90E0909374008093C3
:10055000730010C0161617062CF01092740010923B
:10056000730008C07093740060937300D0937B0095
:10057000C0937A008091730083BD809170008F5F7B
:10058000883C19F08093700074C0109270006091E4
:100590007E0070917F00809180009091810028EC16
:1005A00030E040E050E0DBD220937E0030937F00CB
:1005B0004093800050938100C901029604DE20918F
:1005C0006D0030916E0080917E0090917F00A0912F
:1005D0008000B0918100A9014F50510960E070E0A6
:1005E000481759076A077B07C0F0969A20916D005B
:1005F00030916E0080917E0090917F00A0918000EC
:10060000B091810069014FE0C41AD108E12CF12CAE
:10061000C816D906EA06FB0670F4A901415F5F4FD0
:1006200060E070E084179507A607B707C8F492B397
:1006300080E4892782BB40916D0050916E00415F3C
:100640005F4F60E070E080917E0090917F00A0910C
:100650008000B091810084179507A607B70708F0BE
:10066000969810927E0010927F0010928000109257
:1006700081008CE99FEF9DBD8CBD8EB583608EBDE2
:10068000FF91EF91DF91CF91BF91AF919F918F91AA
:100690007F916F915F914F913F912F91FF90EF90DC
:1006A000DF90CF90BF90AF909F908F900F900FBE34
:1006B0000F901F9018951F920F920FB60F92112452
:1006C0002F933F934F935F936F937F938F939F935A
:1006D000AF93BF93EF93FF9365B16093840070E095
:1006E00080E090E025D120E030E040E350E4D4D138
:1006F000F1D0709383006093820020916D0030915F
:100700006E00C901861B970B90937D0080937C003F
:10071000FF91EF91BF91AF919F918F917F916F91D9
:100720005F914F913F912F910F900FBE0F901F90AF
:1007300018951F920F920FB60F9211242F933F938B
:100740004F935F936F937F938F939F93AF93BF93D9
:10075000EF93FF9381EE94E00197F1F700C0000062
:10076000829939C0839B1BC080916D0090916E006F
:10077000009729F0059790936E0080936D0010927A
:10078000700080916D0090916E001DDD10927E00D2
:1007900010927F0010928000109281001CC0809106
:1007A0006D0090916E00803921E0920728F4059643
:1007B00090936E0080936D001092700080916D0098
:1007C00090916E0000DD10927E0010927F001092DA
:1007D000800010928100FF91EF91BF91AF919F91A6
:1007E0008F917F916F915F914F913F912F910F90DA
:1007F0000FBE0F901F9018955058BB27AA270ED0F8
:100800000DC1FED030F003D120F031F49F3F11F440
:100810001EF4F3C00EF4E095E7FBE9C0E92F0FD119
:1008200080F3BA17620773078407950718F071F40D
:100830009EF527C10EF4E0950B2EBA2FA02D0B01CB
:10084000B90190010C01CA01A0011124FF27591B15
:1008500099F0593F50F4503E68F11A16F040A22F1B
:10086000232F342F4427585FF3CF4695379527958C
:10087000A795F0405395C9F77EF41F16BA0B620B8B
:10088000730B840BBAF09150A1F0FF0FBB1F661FD2
:10089000771F881FC2F70EC0BA0F621F731F841F15
:1008A00048F4879577956795B795F7959E3F08F03B
:1008B000B3CF9395880F08F09927EE0F97958795FA
:1008C000089571D008F481E0089504D06894B111BE
:1008D000D9C00895BCD088F09F5790F0B92F9927C0
:1008E000B751A0F0D1F0660F771F881F991F1AF03B
:1008F000BA95C9F712C0B13081F0C3D0B1E0089504
:10090000C0C0672F782F8827B85F39F0B93FCCF384
:10091000869577956795B395D9F73EF49095809530
:10092000709561957F4F8F4F9F4F0895E89409C050
:1009300097FB3EF490958095709561957F4F8F4F12
:100940009F4F9923A9F0F92F96E9BB279395F69528
:10095000879577956795B795F111F8CFFAF4BB0FA6
:1009600011F460FF1BC06F5F7F4F8F4F9F4F16C00A
:10097000882311F096E911C0772321F09EE8872F94
:10098000762F05C0662371F096E8862F70E060E050
:100990002AF09A95660F771F881FDAF7880F9695C9
:1009A000879597F90895990F0008550FAA0BE0E86D
:1009B000FEEF16161706E807F907C0F01216130621
:1009C000E407F50798F0621B730B840B950B39F461
:1009D0000A2661F0232B242B252B21F408950A26C7
:1009E00009F4A140A6958FEF811D811D089597F907
:1009F0009F6780E870E060E008959FEF80EC0895C5
:100A000000240A94161617061806090608950024ED
:100A10000A9412161306140605060895092E039467
:100A2000000C11F4882352F0BB0F40F4BF2B11F4DB
:100A300060FF04C06F5F7F4F8F4F9F4F089557FD3A
:100A40009058440F551F59F05F3F71F04795880F3C
:100A500097FB991F61F09F3F79F0879508951216D3
:100A600013061406551FF2CF4695F1DF08C016167F
:100A700017061806991FF1CF869571056105089430
:100A80000895E894BB2766277727CB0197F9089547
:100A90008ADF08F48FEF08950BD0C0CFB1DF28F0C4
:100AA000B6DF18F0952309F0A2CFA7CF1124EACF23
:100AB000C6DFA0F3959FD1F3950F50E0551F629FBD
:100AC000F001729FBB27F00DB11D639FAA27F00DA7
:100AD000B11DAA1F649F6627B00DA11D661F829FCE
:100AE0002227B00DA11D621F739FB00DA11D621FB3
:100AF000839FA00D611D221F749F3327A00D611DD0
:100B0000231F849F600D211D822F762F6A2F1124B1
:100B10009F5750408AF0E1F088234AF0EE0FFF1F04
:100B2000BB1F661F771F881F91505040A9F79E3F3B
:100B3000510570F05CCFA6CF5F3FECF3983EDCF33D
:100B4000869577956795B795F795E7959F5FC1F778
:100B5000FE2B880F911D9695879597F90895A1E230
:100B60001A2EAA1BBB1BFD010DC0AA1FBB1FEE1F27
:100B7000FF1FA217B307E407F50720F0A21BB30B72
:100B8000E40BF50B661F771F881F991F1A9469F7EE
:100B900060957095809590959B01AC01BD01CF014A
:060BA0000895F894FFCF58
:100BA60000004040CDCCCC3D0000F04101180100D2
:00000001FF
```

*Archivo Adjunto completo con la serigrafía y el Plexliglás*


----------



## ElectroKu (Nov 29, 2021)

Yo me he hecho la mia, pero de aire caliente.

Aquí os dejó la mia acabada.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 19, 2022)

ElectroKu dijo:


> Yo me he hecho la mia, pero de aire caliente.


¿Podrías compartir como lo hiciste, los archivos, los diagramas y el codigo fuente?


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 20, 2022)

​
*                                                          Control de Temperatura para soldador YH907A*

Coloco esta participación en este lugar dado que trata de un tema similar pero los moderadores le encontraran “el lugar adecuado” si este, así no lo fuera.

Hace algún tiempo y viendo que en el mercado local se conseguían como repuestos el soldador (tipo 907…YH907, etc. ) de las estaciones de soldado de muchos modelos de estaciones asiáticas que poseen distintas marcas y modelos, me dispuse a investigar la posibilidad de realizar un simple, económico y con los materiales que disponía, control de temperatura.

Encontré una gran cantidad de proyectos, como el que genero este hilo, con diferentes tipos de micro controladores y todo tipo de controles/interfaz de usuario (potenciómetros, encoder rotativos, botones, teclados, Display, LCD, etc. )

Si bien podía encarar el proyecto desde el comienzo ya que el tema de programación lo abordo desde hace bastante tiempo, me decidí por algo analógico, simple y económico ya que para encarecer el proyecto agregándole distintas opciones( “chiches” ) siempre hay tiempo.

El resultado fue un control que me permite trabajar dichos soldadores con un circuito simple que contiene un doble operacional LM358, dos transistores( BCxxx, IRFZ44 en mi caso), un potenciómetro de 10K lineal, trece resistencias de 1/4W, dos diodos zener(12V y 5V1), dos diodos de conmutación 1N4148, cuatro capacitores cerámicos de 100nF x 50V, dos electrolíticos(47uF y 220uF), un par de diodos led de 5mm para indicar el encendido y el accionar del calefactor del soldador y como opcional use tres borneras de dos contactos cada uno aunque no es necesario y se puede soldar los cables directamente al PCB.

La alimentación de dichos soldadores es de 24V y en mi caso use un cargador de una Noteboock en desuso que entrega 19Vdc a su salida y corrientes hasta 2,5A, más que suficiente para mi propósito y recicle algo de lo anda dando vuelta “de paso”.

De mas esta decirles que se puede alimentar con cualquier fuente de alimentación (estabilizada o no) desde los 18V hasta los 24V, lo que variara será el límite de temperatura final logrado.

En lo personal lo armé y coloque todo en un gabinete de fuente de PC incluyendo el cargador y el control (otro punto más para darle destino a cosas que andan por allí juntando polvo).



El esquema eléctrico es este



R13 limita la temperatura final a lograr y R1 el límite inferior de temperatura.

Ex profeso coloque dicho límite inferior alrededor de los 50ºC, una temperatura como para que el soldador se encuentre “listo” para calentar sin partir desde la temperatura ambiente pero lo suficientemente baja como para no quemar/recalentar nada de lo que ocasionalmente entre en contacto.

El Mosfet era el que tenia disponible pero me atrevo a decir que cualquiera que pueda trabajar más allá de los 24V, corrientes de 3A o más, no tendrá problemas.

La potencia disipada en el caso del IRFZ44 por su RDS(on) de menos de 18mΩ está próxima a los 100mW por lo que no necesita disipador.

Q2 puede ser cualquier transistor NPN de uso general en conmutación/amplificación de baja señal, etc. (BC548…BC337…)

En cuanto al PCB hay que tener especial cuidado si se quiere diseñar uno en la conexión a la termocupla ya que como el factor de amplificación del amplificador operacional U2:A es elevado, es propensa a hacer inestable al resto del circuito.

Si empieza a auto oscilar, el Mosfet ya no trabaja como llave On-Off y comienza a trabaja como resistencia variable y la potencia disipada se incrementa de tal forma que es necesario un generoso disipador y en vez de calentar el soldador calienta él.

U2:B trabaja como un simple comparador entre lo que le entrega el conjunto termocupla amplificador y la selección del divisor resistivo compuesto por R13, el potenciómetro y R1.

El PCB que yo realice y adopte después de varias pruebas en protoboard, placas perforadas multipropósito, etc. fue este



La disposición de materiales, queda de esta forma, siendo el tamaño es de 57.2mm x 39.4mm





Adjunto los archivos en el formato del Proteus versión 7.9 por si quieren tener los originales para modificar/imprimir.



Saludos.

RicBevi




PD: Funcionando...el PCB estañado que se observa no funciono por el tema de las auto oscilaciones


----------

